

Show HN: AllSpark – A PHP Scaffolding/Boilerplate Framework - bitcalc-hn
https://github.com/bitcalc/allspark

======
samsnelling
I'm working on a similar project, although mine isn't OS yet. Overall, I
enjoyed looking at some of the decisions you made! Good job.

Might I suggest a few tools that have really helped me:

[1 CodeSniffer - Set up some code rules!

[2] Codacy - Good PHP support / An alternative is CodeClimate

[3] PSR guidelines - This should help with some standardizing.

\-----

I'll be reviewing this more in depth later. Best of luck!

[1]
[https://github.com/squizlabs/PHP_CodeSniffer](https://github.com/squizlabs/PHP_CodeSniffer)

[2] [https://www.codacy.com/](https://www.codacy.com/)

[3] [http://www.php-fig.org/psr/](http://www.php-fig.org/psr/)

~~~
bitcalc-hn
Thanks, now mines out there I might clean it up. It was just sitting there and
I figured, why not show someone and get some feedback...

------
voidr
I would recommend adopting more modern coding guidelines and techniques i.e.
DI instead of singletons. When you are writing your own framework I would
highly encourage looking at other frameworks to learn from them.

~~~
bitcalc-hn
Well, I would (should) change the database class and router to be DI, but as
for the other (few) singletons, they aren't used that much and are only
sprinkled in places. I prefer the cleaner look with lazy-loading, just my
opinion...

